
Time Warner, Embarq Fight to Outlaw 100 Mbps Community Broadband in Wilson, NC - vaksel
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=14934
======
quoderat
Well, to be fair, I really wouldn't expect anything else. Some of the more
disgusting companies out there will do disgusting things, if we let them.

